# What kind of New Wheel Rake



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a Tonutti 8 wheel rake without the center "kicker" wheel. I have had if about 10-12 years and I am considering a NEW 8 wheel rake with a center kick wheel. What are some of the newer features that one might find desirable? I have a wing type rake. How are the cart or carriage type?








Regards, Mike


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

The newest carted V rakes are now touting that they are "high clearance". Basicly they have more room between the tire, main frame and rake wheel. They have also modified the angle adjustment so that when the rake is raised the rear rake wheel comes off the ground farther. Nwe Hollands new carted rake has hydraulic angle adjustment.


----------



## Va_plowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the carted rakes better than any other wheel rake made. The New Holland does look like a nice rake. We use a Kuhn 10 wheel and it works great. Picks up the hay pretty good. I find it cleans the ground better with tedded hay. The rakes I find the least desirable are the ones like the NH 163 whatever those are called. Where they spread open in the front and have tires front and back. They had one at the farm before they got the Kuhn and it was Junk. CAn't remember what brand it was though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the NH HT154. Love it, I have some very rolling ground and it follows the contours much better than anything else I've seen. With each wheel spring loaded, after first cutting I can raise the raking height slightly and just barely have the tines touching the ground while every carted rake I seen, the wheels carry the full weight of the assembly and move a lot of dirt.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Get one that drops both sides at the same time. Our H&S does that but the CaseIH doesn't and you have to wait at the start of every row for the right set of wheel to drop. Pain in the ......


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I've got a Kuhn SR108 with center kicker - the rake is great compared to others I've tried (Tonutti, Vermeer, etc..) The only thing I would change is I wish the would add two kicker wheels instead of one. I have a friend who bought a Kuhn SR 600 series new this year and has had nothing but problems - seems it WILL NOT rake thick hay without severe wrapping problems. Kuhn is going to take it back last I heard. I have seen the New Holland carted wheel rakes and they look nice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rank said:


> Get one that drops both sides at the same time. Our H&S does that but the CaseIH doesn't and you have to wait at the start of every row for the right set of wheel to drop. Pain in the ......


 I know exactly what your saying rank as my current rake operates that way and if your on the side of a hill then it is a double PIA! Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

VOL said:


> I know exactly what your saying rank as my current rake operates that way and if your on the side of a hill then it is a double PIA! Regards, Mike


Yeah, mine does the same thing. I've found two things that helps, I increased the downpressure on the spring that helps to lower it and I've quit greasing the bushings where the pipe runs thru em, instead I squirt each one with chain lube before I start. The grease was pulling hay and dirt into the bushings and causing them to hang up when lowering. I also seen for my NH rake, an optional kit can be installed converting the lift cylinders from one way to two way cylinders so it doesn't rely on gravity and spring pressure to lower it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Yeah, mine does the same thing. I've found two things that helps, I increased the downpressure on the spring that helps to lower it and I've quit greasing the bushings where the pipe runs thru em, instead I squirt each one with chain lube before I start. The grease was pulling hay and dirt into the bushings and causing them to hang up when lowering. I also seen for my NH rake, an optional kit can be installed converting the lift cylinders from one way to two way cylinders so it doesn't rely on gravity and spring pressure to lower it.


Thanks Marty, I will give that a try in the meantime. Regards, Mike


----------



## Va_plowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I also wanted to add that, if you have no other reason not to get a 10 wheel besides price, that the price difference in 8 and 10 is very slim. Less than $1000 difference in the two. The Kuhn we use drops both sides at the same time everytime. Definetly a good rake for a good price. I seen my boss rake a very small, round, thick field today with it and it was flawless in that thick hay.


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

If you have the money to spend i would go for Rowse rake i have two rakes a Rhino 8 wheel V rake its ok but the 2006 Rowse 16 wheel high capacity rake is the way to go for the money you can cover alot of ground with it and thats what you want being a custom hay baler as i am my opinion is the rowse rake there made in nebraska to so all american made even thought rhino is to


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Yeah, mine does the same thing. I've found two things that helps, I increased the downpressure on the spring that helps to lower it and I've quit greasing the bushings where the pipe runs thru em, instead I squirt each one with chain lube before I start. The grease was pulling hay and dirt into the bushings and causing them to hang up when lowering. I also seen for my NH rake, an optional kit can be installed converting the lift cylinders from one way to two way cylinders so it doesn't rely on gravity and spring pressure to lower it.


Marty, Been into my second cutting of grass this week and I did as you suggested about quit greasing the pipe hinge on my wheel rake. I first squirted WD40 around both hinges and worked rake wings several times then put the chain lube to it and it worked much, much better. You were spot on! Thanks for the tip. Regards, Mike


----------

